# CD/DVD RW not recognized (no /dev/sr0 node)

## Albe

Hello everybody,

seems that the kernel can't find my new drive. 

I'm sure the device isn't broken; if I use a livecd, it works flawlessly.

I can mount external usb CD/DVD drives. 

I've read a lot of posts about similar issues, I've tried several kernel configurations, but I can't really figure out where the problem comes from. 

my .config

http://pastebin.com/YVawkYzz

my dmesg

http://pastebin.com/vzb0E6N0

lspci

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f3)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HEM (ICH8M) LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) SATA IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8039 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 15)

04:09.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev b4)

04:09.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C552 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 09)

04:09.2 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 18)

04:09.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C843 MMC Host Controller (rev 09)

04:09.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 04)

04:09.5 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev ff)

```

Any help would be appreciated...

----------

## roarinelk

What port is it attached to?  According to the dmesg there are 2 IDE ports: 

one SATA with a harddisk and another "traditional" IDE port with nothing attached.

Also, try a newer kernel, 2.6.32 is rather old (and try and remove CONFIG_PATA_ACPI=y as a test).

----------

## Albe

Thank you for the quick reply.

Well, I'm quite sure it's using an IDE port (also because SATA CD/DVD drives are quite rare, especially on a laptop...).

Anyway, a dmesg from a working livecd:

```
[    1.903630] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.12

[    1.903647] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    1.903705] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 IDE IDE ]

[    2.056022] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    2.056112] scsi0 : ata_piix

[    2.056254] scsi1 : ata_piix

[    2.057625] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0x18e0 irq 14

[    2.057682] ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0x18e8 irq 15

[    2.220469] ata1.00: ATA-8: FUJITSU MHW2120BH, 00000012, max UDMA/100

[    2.220525] ata1.00: 234441648 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

[    2.236493] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    2.400435] ata2.01: ATAPI: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-T20N, WW01, max UDMA/33

[    2.416370] ata2.01: configured for UDMA/33

[    2.418711] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      FUJITSU MHW2120B 0000 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.418891] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 234441648 512-byte hardware sectors: (120 GB/111 GiB)

[    2.418975] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    2.419029] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    2.419062] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    2.419201] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 234441648 512-byte hardware sectors: (120 GB/111 GiB)

[    2.419284] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    2.419336] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    2.419369] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    2.419439]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

[    2.726393] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    2.726499] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    2.730099] scsi 1:0:1:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-T20N  WW01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.741104] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    2.741172] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    2.741326] sr 1:0:1:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    2.741372] sr 1:0:1:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

```

It's not a matter of kernel version, I've successfully used livecds with older kernels.

CONFIG_PATA_ACPI doesn't seems  to make the difference...

----------

## roarinelk

which kernel version does the livecd use?  Build a kernel based on this version and

your .config.   Seems there's a regression in the ATA code somewhere.

----------

## VoidMage

Could you post 'lspci -k' (both from livecd and non-working kernel) ?

----------

## Albe

Here is the lspci -k from gentoo:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c510

   Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c510

   Kernel driver in use: i915

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c510

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c510

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c510

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c510

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c510

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c510

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c510

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c510

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c510

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f3)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HEM (ICH8M) LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c510

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) SATA IDE Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c510

   Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c510

   Kernel modules: i2c-i801

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN

   Kernel driver in use: iwlagn

   Kernel modules: iwlagn

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8039 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 15)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c510

   Kernel driver in use: sky2

   Kernel modules: sky2

04:09.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev b4)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c510

   Kernel driver in use: yenta_cardbus

04:09.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C552 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 09)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c510

   Kernel driver in use: ohci1394

04:09.2 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 18)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c510

   Kernel driver in use: sdhci-pci

04:09.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 09)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c510

04:09.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c510

```

and here from the livecd:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c510

   Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel

   Kernel modules: intel-agp

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c510

   Kernel driver in use: i915

   Kernel modules: i915

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c510

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c510

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c510

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c510

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c510

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

   Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 03)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c510

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c510

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c510

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c510

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f3)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HEM (ICH8M) LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c510

   Kernel modules: iTCO_wdt

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801HBM/HEM (ICH8M/ICH8M-E) SATA IDE Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c510

   Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c510

   Kernel modules: i2c-i801

02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN

   Kernel driver in use: iwlagn

   Kernel modules: iwlagn

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8039 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 15)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c510

   Kernel driver in use: sky2

   Kernel modules: sky2

04:09.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev b4)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c510

   Kernel driver in use: yenta_cardbus

   Kernel modules: yenta_socket

04:09.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C552 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 09)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c510

   Kernel driver in use: firewire_ohci

   Kernel modules: firewire-ohci, ohci1394

04:09.2 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 18)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c510

   Kernel driver in use: sdhci-pci

   Kernel modules: sdhci-pci

04:09.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 09)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c510

04:09.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c510

   Kernel driver in use: r852

   Kernel modules: r852

```

Last edited by Albe on Sat Jan 15, 2011 3:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Albe

I've tried (again) Ubuntu 10.04 (kernel 2.6.32.24) liveusb, and the CD/DVD drive is recognized, so is not a matter of kernel version. Any ideas?

----------

